# Exp Coder/ NewCredential CPC-H



## writecode (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking for a remote coding opportunity. I have about 20 years coding experience and have recently passed the certification for my CPC-H. I have worked for hospitals in OP surgery, Amb. Surgery and Observation and ER. Limited inpatient experience but I have coded it before. I am currently employed at a hospital but would like to remote code. Any suggestions or advice would be very welcome.


----------



## Icode4U (Oct 7, 2008)

*Cpc-h*

I don't know of any remote positions for CPC-H specifically.  There are plenty of remote coding positions out there.  medAssurant, Outcomes, Kforce etc.. Can you tell me what type of questions are on the CPC-H exam.  What areas would I need to concentrate my studies on?  My understanding is that it really covers more ICD-9 knowledge and outpatient procedures.  Any help would be welcome.


----------

